# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travelmate wanted for unconventional RTW trip '09!

## TravelMate

Hey everyone,
I was looking to go away at the very start of April 2009, and for about 1yr on a RTW trip.
Ideally, I'd go to Morocco, Europe, Russia, China, Tibet, Nepal, Japan and South America. Definitely up for Rio Carnaval 2010!


It would be cool to meet some people who were interested in doing a similar route to me.
Contact me if you want to discuss places, timings or find out a bit more about my plans in detail. Let me know if you're interested and we can start getting excited about it!

Nathalie

----------

